# March Acquisitions



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

March arrives early in Australia, so I thought I'd kick this off. I just got a substantial haul from LE and LL Bean, and also acquired a jacket by J Press and what for me is something of a holy grail, a charcoal gray worsted sack by BB. I'll post pics and some comments as I can, and maybe offer some observations about LE and Bean. Prices of clearance items included: price of Press Jacket and BB suit too low to disclose.

These first pics shows a gray/blue Press tweed, LE original oxford in blue uni stripe (14.99), LE square (9.99), Bean Stone LL Chinos, Bean Heavy Duty Blucher Mocs.

As you can see, (1) the jacket sleeves will need lengthening; (2) the roll is superb; (3) it isn't clear if it is a roll to 3 or 2.5. I suspect it had a bad pressing by someone who wasn't sure which it was. It looks like it ought to roll to 3. Decent shoulders and very nice, soft wool.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think it's a roll at all. I think it's a straightforward 3B.
Nice belt just bought one today in Guards colours (blue/wine red)
Why are the photos reversed? Did you take them in the mirror?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Why are the photos reversed? Did you take them in the mirror?


I take them on my Mac's built-in camera. When you take a picture with a normal camera, you see what the back of the camera sees. With a computer, you see what the front of the camera sees. I hadn't noticed it till you pointed it out.

Sorry if I just stated the obvious. I was "thinking out loud" in response to your question.

By "roll" I simply mean that it is not flattened to the button (creased) but rather that it gently curves to it (irrespective of where it lands).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Not clothing related, but I picked up my English cream, long haired mini Dachshund, here is the obligatory "Bean boots in front of the fireplace" pic ;-)










Brian


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

We've got two dachshunds. Enjoy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fantastic pic, Brian. Makes me miss my beagle - he's currently in Washington playing in the snow.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

CMDC said:


> We've got two dachshunds. Enjoy.


You can't look at a wienerdog and not smile.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

cecil47 said:


> You can't look at a wienerdog and not smile.


I saw a lady cross the street recently with a dachshund/German Shepherd mix (dachsherd? Germhound?). It had a wiener body with a very large shepherd head. I did more than smile. I couldn't help but lol (but of course not so the lady noticed).


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

P Hudson: I think that J. Press tweed looks great. It's a fantastic jacket.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Thank you, Sir. $36.01 well spent, imo. I like the gray with blue tint, but also was eager to get that combination of herringbone and stripe (does it have a name?). A lot of the Ivy League shots from Life Mag show those patterns, and I've wanted one for some time.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Hudson, sir! Where is your tie? You may join the class when you return properly attired.

And, vwguy, that's a cold looking room without a fire.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Mr. Hudson, sir! Where is your tie? You may join the class when you return properly attired.


I am sitting in the flat under my house--converted to a writer's studio until July--in a jacket with pocket square. I think if I wore a tie, the only person who sees me all day would laugh at me (that being me). No tie. In fact, I don't know why I get out of my pajamas. As for returning to class, I'm in no hurry. The whole point of this exercise is that I don't have to be in class. Cambridge University survived 40 years before enrolling its first student. I don't know why I have to deal with so many.ic12337:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Penney pickin's*

This descends below some of the previous takings, but I stopped by JCP to see if any decent items crossed into "hard to pass up at this price" zone, and was surprised to see some AL items in their "red zone" clearance.

I grabbed a few of these long sleeve plaids at less than $2 a pop with a $10 off $25 and 15% off coupon. These are logo-free unlike the new selection. A little ironic that these are on clearance considering the past hatred of the AL logo.

These put more of a smile on my face. They were $8 after those coupons, and rather than just a variant on a Polo boot (like the is), this AL "Aikin" is a of the stitch for stitch . Not a bad buy, considering those still sell for $100 or so. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

A new belt from The Leatherman, really can you beat the price for something that's custom made for you!? Yes, my dog did think it was a new chew toy.










Brian


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

LE patterned shirt


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Monday stop at Eddie Jacobs here in Baltimore. Picked up these items plus a pair of grey flannels that are being altered.

https://img29.imageshack.us/i/dscn3252z.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

^^ Great looking stuff from Eddie Jacobs

Some odds and ends from thrifts - a couple of shirts

Traded for a pair of 8" Bean Boots (Thanks, Benson!)

from eBay
Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsors "Hand Lasted" featured in my What Shoes are You Wearing Today posting. Very good quality - I would definitely recommend Bostonian Crown Windsors.









Purchased these today on eBay - AE Ridgefield leather/canvas spectators from 1996. It's supposed to snow in Greenville tonight, but I'm I'll already dreaming of spectating around in these this summer


----------



## mikejw (Nov 27, 2009)

Scored a navy BB Golden Fleece 3/2 suit on ebay. It's in surprisingly good shape, and the jacket is a great fit, but either the seller mismeasured the pants, or I'm becoming more...er...convex.

I think I'll blame it on the seller. Pass the buffalo wings.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Great find! I still regret being outbid on a nice pair of vintage Florsheims in this style. Plain vintage bluchers are much harder to find than wingtips.



Cardinals5 said:


> from eBay
> Vintage Bostonian Crown Windsors "Hand Lasted" featured in my What Shoes are You Wearing Today posting. Very good quality - I would definitely recommend Bostonian Crown Windsors.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Just picked up my on-sale Orvis moleskin trousers today: a real warm fuzzy. Wonderfully soft and comfortable.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice shoes, C5. You *need* spectators in the Palmetto state.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Agreed!

Taken Aback, great finds, appreciate the information and heads up, off to JCP soon!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked up a JCrew ribbon belt and a silk scarf. Should males wear silk scarves? Hmmm...



















And thrifted these (long story), not in March, actually, but I've not worn them yet, so we'll call it March:


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

And thrifted these (long story), not in March, actually, but I've not worn them yet, so we'll call it March:








[/QUOTE]

Do not, under any circumstances, tell me how much you paid for them, especially if they are a size 10. I've come up empty on my long search for them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Not size 10, but 9B. An odd size that just happens to be what I wear in the Barrie last. The odds against finding such a thing are astronomical. But what are the odds of finding another pair in suede?


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^Not size 10, but 9B. An odd size that just happens to be what I wear in the Barrie last. The odds against finding such a thing are astronomical. But what are the odds of finding another pair in suede?


Just go ahead and poke me in the other eye.

Tis my holy grail of thrift.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

You're a cruel, cruel man.

But lucky.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^You are correct on both counts.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^You are correct on both counts.


i would disagree with your assessment. Wear your silk scarves


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

New acquisitions are:

Press 3 Button Tweed as above.
Double L bean chinos
LE ocbd, navy with gray and white stripe. This is the Original Oxford, which I bought on clearance. I wonder if they've changed the specs: when I ironed the collar, the fabric bunched a bit. This has never happened to me before with the Original Oxfords. Still, the price is right when they clear them out.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Here is an interesting item which I found today. This is one of the things I love about thrifting. Sometimes you find things that you didn't know ever existed. Who knew that Oxxford made items for Abercrombie & Fitch?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

vwguy said:


> A new belt from The Leatherman, really can you beat the price for something that's custom made for you!? Yes, my dog did think it was a new chew toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As promised elsewhere, I see your lobster, and raise you a shark...and a duck. :icon_smile_wink:

As before, excellent stitching and motifs. Every time I receive my order, I regret not having added another.

I see you went for the nylon. Do you find it curls more than cotton web? I imagine it may be more chew resistant. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

AlanC said:


>


Wow! I'm jealous.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Steve Smith said:


> Here is an interesting item which I found today. This is one of the things I love about thrifting. Sometimes you find things that you didn't know ever existed. Who knew that Oxxford made items for Abercrombie & Fitch?


They still do, they make tanktops, fitted polos and sweatpants with "Oxxford" written across the backside.


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

A discontinued windbreaker.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a bunch of excellent trousers from the Exchange.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> I got a bunch of excellent trousers from the Exchange.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

Picked up 2 BB Poplin suits. Khaki and Olive for $99 each.

BB anchor emblematic tie off the "bay" 

A & S patterned tie from the exchange. (have always wanted one).

I have a pretty solid wardrobe with enough options to make me happy. What I DO need to start focusing on are accessories.. Tie's, squares etc..


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack that I had on the exchange, but my wife talked me into keeping. I put on new buttons and it's off at the tailors now.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

See flannels in today's WAYW.

Little chilly for those BB chinos.


Steve Smith said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

A beautiful Donegal tweed from Benson from the Exchange, and tonylumpkin's Harris tweed, also from the Exchange! They both arrived at my office today, and I'm about to teach in one of them... 

Expect PM's of thanks soon, chaps--these are gorgeous jackets!

Plus, tony's Harris held two surprises--he included a terrific vest, gratis, and the jacket was made for the store where my wife worked for a while in high school!  And Benson gave me a Blackwatch tie!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

*Long soft after charcoal sack*

This is it: the last item on my "must have" list. It has taken about a year of looking and some money wasted (on another charcoal sack that didn't come close to fitting). I think it was worth the effort.

This was from Ebay and is now in mint condition. I bid up to $165, but it went for $242.50. When it relisted a few days later, I was dubious, but bid and won at $79.29. My tailor altered it by lengthening the sleeves, repairing the hook vent, adding cuffs, putting on the inside pants button, and totally reshaping the trousers. They were an inch too big in the waist and quite wide all the way down. He usually does things incrementally, but he narrowed them from quite baggy to almost excessively slim.

It is a Brooks Brothers, Golden Fleece. Total cost: $79.29 + postage to Australia ($30.50) + tailoring, $55=$164.79. Not my cheapest item, but arguably one of my best values.

Any and all criticisms welcome: too slim, too boxy up top?

Sorry about the clashing stripes on the square and tie. I didn't notice it till I began to post pics.

The front looks sloppy in part because I'm leaning forward for the pic. I think it shows how trim the fit is.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Popped into a thrift today I rarely visit and found 4 pairs of Bills Khakis (3 pairs were 40x28) and these in my size! They still had the tags on them and the legs are unhemmed so I can add nice 2" cuffs. I assume someone received them as a gift and couldn't bring themselves to wear red trousers.



My AE Ridgefields came in today and were better than described. I think someone wore them a couple of times and decided they didn't like spectators. They fit great (except for my instep that doesn't allow me to close the throat)


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

P Hudson

The trousers look a little slimmer than I usually get, but I don't think overly so. They look fine (as long as they aren't uncomfortable when sitting). Congrats on finding your last must-have.

Cards

I'm glad you've decided to keep the Hilton. It looks like a keeper, and I look forward to seeing it in WAYW.

Congrats on finding the Bills Reds also. They :aportnoy:!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cards,

Love the Ridgefields! I am gonna keep an eye out for some of my own. I'd expect those throats to close up some as you wear them and stretch them out.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Just in time for spring...*

I picked this scarf up today on clearance at a local shop, made in Italy, no brand name:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm green with Reds envy. :devil:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

AlanC said:


> https://img132.imageshack.us/img132/5724/img2709z.jpg


OK, OK ... I'll get a chukka soon.

Now please post a pic of you wearing them in WAYWRN.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I wore the pebble grains today, but no pic. There was a pic of the suede in the shoe thread a few days back, I think


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

P Hudson: congratulations - your patience was well rewarded. Looks great.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks Chiamdream and others for your thoughts. Even my wife likes it, which is unusual lately. I almost can't wait till August when I'll get back to lecturing.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Keepers from the last week: Wembley, Huntington, Johnston & Murphy, American Optical.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

Mint BB oxford

















Mint BB tennis sweater


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

NWT Ralph Lauren Moleskin Trousers - $5 - goodwill $145 on the tag.:icon_smile_big:
Blackthorn Walking Stick - Back ordered Christmas present from my beautiful wife! It arrived today.

https://img7.imageshack.us/i/img3700y.jpg/


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Early last evening we returned home to find a UPS soft pack envelope from Orvis, sitting at our front door. Enclosed within were a pair of cashmere lined, Deerskin gloves. Very nice! Originally priced at $89, they had been reduced to $41 on the Orvis Tent Sale page! It seems my hands are set for next winter.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Corgi navy blue with sky blue accents 100% cotton socks made in Wales, $13.99 at Daffy's









Gold with blue polka dots Altea tie made in Italy found at Daffy's also for $13.99.









Barbour Eskdale in Navy made in England.


















In keeping with the English theme, I also bought a pair of Brooks Brothers 80% Egyptian cotton, 20% nylon black argyle socks made in England.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

On a whim I got these Sebago loafers from Shoe Mart's eBay page.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

^^Those look good. Are the soles crepe?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick, how many pairs of loafers does one journalist need? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ Yeah, crepe soles. 

I don't think it's possible to have too many loafers, plus I've been wanting a pair of suede ones forever. I'm anticipating that these get beat up pretty quick and morph into a glorified boat shoe, something to tramp around in during the summer.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*an eBayed lot of two Chipp ties, one a grenadine*


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hanover LB Sheppard #8 ptbs (from the thrift exchange)
Vintage made in usa cream colored J. Peterman superthick oxford cloth forward point with two bd chest pockets 
LE chambray (thrifted)
Scotch House tan v-neck lambswool sweater (thrifted)
LE web belt (thrifted)


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, both are great.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> Wow, both are great.


Thanks! They really are. They might be my two favorite ties already. Super thin lining, tie like a dream.

I got them for a whopping (and uncontested) 19.99 winning bid. The seller's pics weren't great, and the grenadine looked like it might be damaged at the tip. I took a chance, as the seller wrote in the listing that they were in mint condition, and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

In addition to a grosgrain ribbon watch strap, I picked up the following spring/summer hat at J. Press:



Thus far, one friend called me an "old man" when I wore the hat. Ah, but to me, that's a compliment!


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair o' AE Leeds in brown from the LE sale last week. They appear to be an excellent value at 30% off. Still making up my mind on a G9 from O' Connell's.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*STPed Bills*

You all forced me to this with your very nice looking khakis in WAYW :icon_smile_big:.

Now they're off for a good cuffing.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

I finally got a pair of shoes that fit.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> You all forced me to this with your very nice looking khakis in WAYW :icon_smile_big:.
> 
> Now they're off for a good cuffing.


Holy Bills, Batman! What model(s) did you get? How do you like the longer rise?

Just a caution (hopefully you haven't taken them to the tailor yet) you might want to wash and dry them to get all the shrinkage out before cuffing them as Bills are notorious for shrinking - or just have them hemmed a bit longer than usual. Otherwise, just do your normal thing and air dry them - I think you said once you always air dry your shirts.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

These are all the oft maligned and most untradly M3, so no long rise here, unfortunately. 

I tried them on, and I can see why many don't like them. They are a bit snug in the crotch and rear (and I don't have much of a rear). They could definitely use a higher rise. All in all, I still think I'll like them a lot. I'll try to give greater detail once I get them back (they'll definitely be hang dry only), and they'll probably show up in WAYW.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Awesome - I'll be very interested to see fit pics. J.Crew classic fit is my go-to chino, but I'm always looking for alternatives.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

https://img297.imageshack.us/i/sellingstuff002.jpg/

Finally finished polishing my new (used) Hanover LB Sheppard shell ptbs, received a Viyella vest from the thrift exchange (Thanks, TradMichael!), and thrifted a pair of Majer linen windowpane trousers (with pleats :icon_peaceplease, which I mind less in the summer for greater air circulation.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^The beauty of those PTBs has blinded me to your blasphemy .


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> ^ Awesome - I'll be very interested to see fit pics. J.Crew classic fit is my go-to chino, but I'm always looking for alternatives.


My first impression is that they fit very much like J. Crew Classic Fit. In the same size they are maybe a bit more snug in the waist, crotch, and rear (one could probably size up an inch or two to alleviate this) and maybe a little less snug in the thigh.

The nice thing is I got them for less than the retail price of J. Crew khakis with this coupon code - Get 15% off $100 or 20% off $150 use coupon code ALMARCH2KX at Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^They're beeuuutiful. Congrats!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, not a killer thrift find, but Orvis had a "warehouse" sale in Charlotte today, and I got a Barbour Border for half price


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I picked up a gray flannel Oxxford suit (marked as Heritage cloth) today at a local consignment shop on clearance for $55. I don't need it, but couldn't resist. Orgetorix you will appreciate that it originally came from Rodes of Louisville.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

nick.mccann said:


> I finally got a pair of shoes that fit.


Enjoy wearing!
The shoes you posted might be my hands down favorite pair, they're certainly my most worn.



Patrick06790 said:


> On a whim I got these Sebago loafers from Shoe Mart's eBay page.


Very cool, I'm now waiting for these to pop up in my size!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


> I picked up a gray flannel Oxxford suit (marked as Heritage cloth) today at a local consignment shop on clearance for $55. I don't need it, but couldn't resist. Orgetorix you will appreciate that it originally came from Rodes of Louisville.


Many fine things have come from Rodes in the last eighty or hundred years. It has always been one of Louisville's top men's department stores, and is the only one left of what once was a number of great quality local retailers here.

Your suit sounds great!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

just Ebayed this excellent used condition Ralph Lauren seersucker blazer. Have 3 weddings coming up this spring and summer!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Two Coach surcingles: wool navy/burgundy stripe and natural linen. $1 each.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> just Ebayed this excellent used condition Ralph Lauren seersucker blazer. Have 3 weddings coming up this spring and summer!


Nice! Throw a pink pinpoint BD under there with some white linen trousers and you'll have to beat the women away with a stick at a wedding :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Latest addition to the fleet (thanks to rebel222) :

(Guess the maker)


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

^^ AE PAs?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> ^^ AE PAs?


Nope


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Alden. Hampton last. 100% sure. Shell cordovan as well. Very nice!!! Don't make me eat my hat.


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Enjoy wearing!
> The shoes you posted might be my hands down favorite pair, they're certainly my most worn.
> 
> Very cool, I'm now waiting for these to pop up in my size!


Adds suede pennies to the must have list.
I like both pairs.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

phyrpowr said:


> ^^ AE PAs?





srivats said:


> Nope


AE's Park Aves feature six eyelets on the lacing throat. Alsi, I am certain rbstc123 is spot-on with his identification. So, +1!


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*O'Connell's Bucks*

Now I just need Easter to get here.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> Now I just need Easter to get here.


Those look great, C. Any idea who made them for O'Connells? I got my first pair of bucks last month and am waiting for Easter myself (I've worn them around the house to break them in a little, but don't tell anyone I've worn white shoes before Easter )


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They're Alan Payne and made in Brazil (), but I've read around here they're the closest thing out there to the Walk-Over(?) model that folks used to love so much.

Congrats on 1,000 BTW :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

rbstc123 said:


> Alden. Hampton last. 100% sure. Shell cordovan as well. Very nice!!! Don't make me eat my hat.


Very close ... Those are aberdeen last, but you got everything else 

These are whiskey shell btw, but look more ravello-ish. I am not a big fan of the too light whiskey color but I really like these.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Cardinals5 said:


> Those look great, C.  Any idea who made them for O'Connells? I got my first pair of bucks last month and am waiting for Easter myself (I've worn them around the house to break them in a little, but don't tell anyone I've worn white shoes before Easter )


if you reside in honolulu you could wear white bucks all year long


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> They're Alan Payne and made in Brazil (), but I've read around here they're the closest thing out there to the Walk-Over(?) model that folks used to love so much.
> 
> Congrats on 1,000 BTW :icon_smile_wink:.


The white bucks definitely look good and for a shoe that'll probably only last less than 5 years I wouldn't mind where they were made.

Thanks for the congrats - you'll be there before you know it and join "Super Member" status


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

srivats said:


> Very close ... Those are aberdeen last, but you got everything else
> 
> These are whiskey shell btw, but look more ravello-ish. I am not a big fan of the too light whiskey color but I really like these.


Ah...Aberdeen. Close but no cigar! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> The white bucks definitely look good and for a shoe that'll probably only last less than 5 years I wouldn't mind where they were made.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats - you'll be there before you know it and join "Super Member" status


I'm pretty excited about them and plan to wear them more than the average bear (those who only wear them to a few events a year). I'm planning on a once a week rotation at least (I've really been diggin' old photos of Ivys wearing them with anything and everything). If I like them as much as I'm thinking I will, I'll probably have to pick up some tan bucks also, so that I can get away with a pair outside of white shoe season.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

RedBluff said:


> Adds suede pennies to the must have list.
> I like both pairs.


rubber soled pennies are the most underrated shoes out there.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> just Ebayed this excellent used condition Ralph Lauren seersucker blazer. Have 3 weddings coming up this spring and summer!


A good buddy of mine found these at the local outlet for $10! each. They had one in my size and one in his size. Sometimes life hands you an Arnold Palmer.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

*Thrifted!*










First up, a made in USA grey tweed by Oakbrook, half lined and half canvassed (peek under the lining!). Anyone know Oakbrook? $2.50










Tie, Made in USA by Mark Pendleton, $.50










Blue blazer, made in USA, by......? They tore out the tag! Darted, but with patch pockets. Call it half-trad. $2.50

















London Fog trench, sans liner. Nice buttons, (?) but the buckles are plastic. $2.50


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

mualphapiper said:


> London Fog trench, sans liner. Nice buttons, (?) but the buckles are plastic. $2.50


That was a great buy.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

Church's Sahara chukkas, seconds from Herring Shoes. They were listed as having crepe soles, but arrived with leather. I don't see a reason to complain as they're still quite nice, and needing a g fitting I take what I can get.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

*Shoes month*

Thrifted Sebago Docksides ($10):










Thrifted Rockport boat shoes ($10) with new laces ($8):










AE shell cordovan Bradleys, basically brand new, from a forum member ($200):


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

eBay buys

DKNY Dress Shirt, green and white striped $7.99
My first Brooks Brothers shirt $8.45
Johnston & Murphy Cellini buckle loafers $30.99









Claiborne Luxe Silk/Cotton shirt $7.19


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Good thrifting luck last weekend:

Huntington 3/2 sack navy poplin suit. I've been looking for poplin sacks forever so this was a nice find.

LLBean 2 button sack khaki jacket. Heavy cotton, almost canvas. From a while back, I think--USA made.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Thanks M. Charles!*


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great pick up!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow - that is a GREAT find. Well done!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats, C! May this quell your Hilton fever for a time :icon_smile_wink:

Some recently acquisitions
AE Hanovers (pictured in the shoe thread yesterday) eBay BIN for $10 shipped. I have no idea why the seller essentially paid me to take them, but I'll enjoy them.
Saks house brand green suede desert boots (picked up at Off Fifth) for $40. A steal at this price - much more comfortable and a better fit than Clarks.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

AlanC said:


> ^Great pick up!





Georgia said:


> Wow - that is a GREAT find. Well done!





Cardinals5 said:


> Congrats, C! May this quell your Hilton fever for a time :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks, fellows!

GentlemanGeorge deserves credit for the find, and unfortunately for M. Charles it didn't work out for him.

I love it! I actually can't believe it still exists (considering how worn the buttons are---all of them look like that, even the ones the wearer would have rarely handled---how unstructured it is, and how old I think it is). It really speaks to the quality of Norman Hilton.

I hope my Hilton fever can subside for a bit, but I'm already thinking the next Fall/Winter will be the season of Hilton tweeds.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

*Chipp Emblematics*

I headed to Paul Winston's shop in NYC the other day, and I picked up a few delightful emblematic ties:

Storks; F*** You; Persian Cats


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Thrifted two pairs of aldens yesterday (different stores):
-an old footbalance pebble grain longwing, 
-some very bizarre PTBs (calf), the leather is almost unfinished, very little shine, and a lighter than cigar tan color (almost orange).


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Thrifted two pairs of aldens yesterday (different stores):
> -an old footbalance pebble grain longwing,
> -some very bizarre PTBs (calf), the leather is almost unfinished, very little shine, and a lighter than cigar tan color (almost orange).


pics por favor :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> I headed to Paul Winston's shop in NYC the other day, and I picked up a few delightful emblematic ties:
> 
> Storks; F*** You; Persian Cats


That F U tie slays me everytime I see it (I just don't think I've got what it takes to pull it off).


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I know what you mean, Coleman. I love the tie, and it was cheap, so I bought it. But I am not entirely sure when I'd be able to wear it. I am a professor, and wear a coat and tie when I teach. But something tells me that this would be an inappropriate teaching tie!


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> I know what you mean, Coleman. I love the tie, and it was cheap, so I bought it. But I am not entirely sure when I'd be able to wear it. I am a professor, and wear a coat and tie when I teach. But something tells me that this would be an inappropriate teaching tie!


Not for teaching, but it might serve as a good accessory for committee work.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

It's a great tie. I wish Paul Winston had more than the dog ties available online.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^He'd have a thoroughly addicted customer in me, especially for any NOS Chipp ties. After getting those first two, I've got a fever for vintage Chipp ties.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

MMud: That's a great idea. But perhaps I should wait until I have tenure first?

It's not exactly the same, but you can call up Paul and ask him what ties he's got around. He even sent a brochure to me, listing some of Chipp's ties--though many are not in stock any longer, and some that are in stock don't appear on the brochure. He told me that he'd be happy to tell me what ties he had in stock, if I couldn't come to his office. 

Thankfully, I live in nearby New Haven, so I could take a train in one day. But he's a delightful guy, and he's certainly willing to discuss his NOS ties with anyone.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Its been a pretty busy month...picked up a lot of madder ties this month off eBay for pretty cheap...also took advantage of a good sale at Dillards.

Left to Right: Vintage Brooks ($3.04 shipped), Vintage Talbott ($3.26 shipped), 3 Brooks Makers ($6.04 shipped for all 3)




3 Daniel Cremieux Cashmere V Necks (Dillards ~$50 each)


Thrifted Blazer ($5) - New Castle & York 


Thrifted Buttons - $5 (for blazer mentioned above)


I also picked up 5 Daniel Cremiex dress shirts and a pair of Cremieux wool khakis, but I am too lazy to take pictures of them right now.

Oh, and as a bonus, I got these cotton hankies for free with my corp discount and a $20 JAB coupon that I got in the mail.


And lastly, I pulled the trigger on some cigar shell PTBs, but it'll be another 5-6 months before I actually "acquire" them, so maybe I'll save that for the "September Acquisitions" thread :icon_smile_big:


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

Newly acquired J. Press navy herringbone suit and madras bow.

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/img1376ti.jpg/


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, it looks like I'll get two versatile navy jackets in the mail soon.

First is a patch pocket, three button sack blazer from BB 346 (I assume the good one). In ultra-traditional hopsack, no less. Thanks, Coleman! That hunter green one of yours looks great. I'd love to see it paired with khaki or mushroom coloured chinos.

The second is a MacGregor Drizzler. Yes, a new one, but it was under $30 after tax and shipping.

Pictures forthcoming. 

etown: I hate to rain on anyone else's parade, but the shoulders look too wide for you.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Jovan said:


> First is a patch pocket, three button sack blazer from BB 346 (I assume the good one). In ultra-traditional hopsack, no less. Thanks, Coleman!


It's definitely the good kind of 346. It's in better shape than my BB 346 three patch pocket sack blazer too (if it had been shorter I would have kept it and had two BB 346 three patch pocket navy blazers ).



Jovan said:


> That hunter green one of yours looks great. I'd love to see it paired with khaki or mushroom coloured chinos.


That is exactly the plan (in fact, I'm switching to all khakis for the warm season) if I can ever get my Bills back from the tailor (there was a _mix-up _on what I wanted , and as far as I understood the situation---although no one is telling me this yet---they are now too short for cuffs; I'm trying not to be mad until I see the results).


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

Indeed they seem to from the pictures.... Though my shoulder blades do reach the seams of the jacket. Try as I might to go with a smaller size, David Wilder at Press insisted that this was my proper size, so I'm going to have to live with it now. Thanks for the keen eye though, I noticed it too after taking the photo, but tried to block it from my mind.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just looking out for fellow sartorialists! The fit problems are minimal compared to a lot of the men I see wearing suits though... eugh.

Coleman: Hope it works out. I'm just getting my stuff hemmed by my girlfriend (a talented seamstress) from now on.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I just picked up these Brooks English (on ebay), which, after consultation, appear to be made by Cheaney. I've been wanting a good pair of black punch caps, and these are exactly the sort of thing I wanted. I'm not sure how old they are. I've included a picture of the shoe box label, which has detached from the box. That isn't the original price (it's the top of a stack of price tags).


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Another Lot of Vintage Chipp Ties*

These were listed on eBay forever, and I probably paid too much for them (the reason I assume they weren't selling). But my other vintage Chipps gave me Chipp fever! These are even older and thinner (width-wise and material-wise---the printed paisley is almost tissue paper) and were definitely worn a good bit.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*Very Nearly New Khaki Poplin Sack (BB)*

I'm sure it's an orphan, but I don't care.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Etown: that's a great looking outfit, and fits well everywhere but the shoulder--remember, that's the first thing you should look at. But, a suggestion, a bit of fabric, nothing too stiff, but some backbone, maybe a bit of old tweed, could be installed from the top opening of each shoulder, down 2 or 3 inches, inside the sleeve. It would smooth out the wrinkle that comes from slightly too big shoulders in a coat.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> That is exactly the plan (in fact, I'm switching to all khakis for the warm season) if I can ever get my Bills back from the tailor (there was a _mix-up _on what I wanted , and as far as I understood the situation---although no one is telling me this yet---they are now too short for cuffs; I'm trying not to be mad until I see the results).


Time for a serious, down home, ass whoopin' if they screwed up all your new Bills. That's not a small mistake and I would certainly ask for some kind of compensation if they really did cut them all too short for cuffs ic12337: Sounds like it's time for a new tailor as well . I finally decided just to stick with the best guy in town - he's expensive, but I'm not nerve-racked that some hack will ruin my clothes on a basic alteration.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Coleman,

I've got that exact same BB poplin sack jacket. I wear it all the time in warmer months.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Coleman said:


> I'm sure it's an orphan, but I don't care.


BB poplin suit jackets - at least in my world - don't count as orphans since they look so good as sport coats. Get yourself one of the greenish ones as well (I think they used to have mushroom too). I'm waiting on a dark khaki/mushroom BB 3/2 poplin suit to arrive in the mail since I'm trying to prepare for the impending heat of summer.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Time for a serious, down home, ass whoopin' if they screwed up all your new Bills. That's not a small mistake and I would certainly ask for some kind of compensation if they really did cut them all too short for cuffs ic12337: Sounds like it's time for a new tailor as well . I finally decided just to stick with the best guy in town - he's expensive, but I'm not nerve-racked that some hack will ruin my clothes on a basic alteration.


Yeah, if they are not correct when I get them, I will definitely be demanding something be done to compensate me. I'm just hoping at this point that I did not understand the _misunderstanding_ that was described to me.



CMDC said:


> Coleman,
> 
> I've got that exact same BB poplin sack jacket. I wear it all the time in warmer months.


I'm thinking it will look best with a G&T :icon_smile_big:.



Cardinals5 said:


> BB poplin suit jackets - at least in my world - don't count as orphans since they look so good as sport coats. Get yourself one of the greenish ones as well (I think they used to have mushroom too). I'm waiting on a dark khaki/mushroom BB 3/2 poplin suit to arrive in the mail since I'm trying to prepare for the impending heat of summer.


Stay tuned for the next (and hopefully last) Coleman March Acquisition .


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

AlanC said:


> I just picked up these Brooks English


Sweet score, Alan. That's a nice, elegant, punch cap. Now just keep them out of that snow :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## etown883 (Mar 10, 2006)

that's an interesting idea. I'll have to put it on again, because I don't remember it being overly big when I was in the store. Also, its hard for me to think that both a Press associate and tailor would let me walk out of there with a suit that didn't fit properly. . . . But I suppose the photos don't lie.



The Rambler said:


> Etown: that's a great looking outfit, and fits well everywhere but the shoulder--remember, that's the first thing you should look at. But, a suggestion, a bit of fabric, nothing too stiff, but some backbone, maybe a bit of old tweed, could be installed from the top opening of each shoulder, down 2 or 3 inches, inside the sleeve. It would smooth out the wrinkle that comes from slightly too big shoulders in a coat.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

etown883 said:


> that's an interesting idea. I'll have to put it on again, because I don't remember it being overly big when I was in the store. Also, its hard for me to think that both a Press associate and tailor would let me walk out of there with a suit that didn't fit properly. . . . But I suppose the photos don't lie.


Photos do lie - it's fairly common for my sport coats/suits to show divots in the side of the arm just below the shoulder suggesting the shoulders are too large, but when I'm in a relaxed posture or move my body the slightest degree the aforementioned "divots" disappear. Just put on the jacket and look at yourself in the mirror from different angles, move you arms around, let your arms hang normally, etc., and then see how the shoulders look. Only you can really determine whether the shoulders fit well or not since any number of factors might produce different effects in photographs.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^Cards is right. Photos can and do distort reality. The angle, the lighting, your stance, these things could all be creating an effect that is not true to reality. 

Also, I have to say, if that pic is representative of what is actually going on, they only look ever so slightly big. They are certainly more than passable. 

If you notice the same issue in the mirror and it's going to drive you nuts, try TR's suggestion.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

AlanC said:


>


They look great, Alan. What's the clue that they are Cheaneys and not Church's? In any case, they're still nice--I have a pair of Cheaney monks that I love. Which need recrafting at the moment, in fact...gotta send 'em off to B Nelson.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

etown: yes, maybe it's the picture, and I really do like the look. But, as to the salesman or fitter's decision of what fits, and there is certainly room for opinion about that, given a choice, on the one hand, of a shoulder that fits but with a number of other alterations required, and on the other, a suit that fits everywhere, with the shoulders a little big, many will choose the latter for simplicity's sake


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

In addition to the arrival of my BB 3/2 poplin suit (turned out to be olive instead of dark khaki so one of these for the seller ic12337, but I'm okay as my other green summer suit (I have two now ) is tropical wool.


After months of combing various sites for the elusive NOS Quoddys at a reasonable price, I purchased these today for $105 shipped, which I could rationalize since they're twice as much on the Quoddy website. I guess the LLB Signature suede bluchers will have to wait.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Orgetorix said:


> They look great, Alan. What's the clue that they are Cheaneys and not Church's? In any case, they're still nice--I have a pair of Cheaney monks that I love. Which need recrafting at the moment, in fact...gotta send 'em off to B Nelson.


Thanks. I'm really pleased with them.

I put the question to the crowd in the SF makers thread. Someone had a pic of a Cheaney sole that was very close to this one. Rebel stated what the insole stamp should be for Cheaney, and that matched up exactly when I got them.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> In addition to the arrival of my BB 3/2 poplin suit (turned out to be olive instead of dark khaki so one of these for the seller ic12337, but I'm okay as my other green summer suit (I have two now ) is tropical wool.
> 
> After months of combing various sites for the elusive NOS Quoddys at a reasonable price, I purchased these today for $105 shipped, which I could rationalize since they're twice as much on the Quoddy website. I guess the LLB Signature suede bluchers will have to wait.


Congrats on the Quoddys, Cards. I'd love some Quoddys (someday I hope to be sporting some of their blucher mocs in navy with brick soles).

Sorry to hear about the poplin suit being the wrong color (although the olive still makes a fine acquisition).


----------



## Carisbrooke (Nov 12, 2008)

*William Lockie Lambswool V-Neck Sweaters*

Bordeaux and Navy

Ordered from ScottishSweaters.co.uk


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bit the bullet and bought a pair of reds from Murray's. Off for hemming now. A little surprised to see they're made in China, but only a little.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^That _is _disappointing. Still a nice acquisition. I'm sure I'm not alone in hoping they surface in WAYW.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Picked this up yesterday. I know VV gets a lot of flack (probably deserved), but I like the fit of the shirt. Only paid ~$3, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

^^Nice. I found and then flipped three VV polos a couple of months ago. I was impressed by the colors and the weight of the fabric.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

^^ Nice! I haven't seen any VV polos in person yet, but their cords and ties are schweet, so I definitely need to snag some of the polos at some point for myself. BTW, there seems to be a very similar polo on Ebay for $25+ and not ended yet - very flippable if you can find them!


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Good find. I have 3 VV polos and theyre probably my favorites. Check out VV's site, I know a few weeks ago they had some polos for $25. That sale may have ended, though.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They're a staple at Filenes, TJ Maxx, Marshall's and so on.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

*BB Olive Poplin Suit*

The last of my March Acquisitions has arrived (my wallet attempted a sigh of relief but could muster only a whimper).


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*New Indys*


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> They're a staple at Filenes, TJ Maxx, Marshall's and so on.


Ah, yes, but I meant finding some slightly less new and cheap enough to flip :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AlanC, did you notice that your Brooks English shoes say "established 1819" on the insole?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Ha ha, no I hadn't. That's funny. The date on the shoebox label is correct, however. Good eye!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The logo looks more like a Golden Armadillo, too!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Orgetorix said:


> The logo looks more like a Golden Armadillo, too!


Good point.

Alan, are those supposed to say "Brocks Brothers" on the inside?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Beefeater said:


> https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp96/sacksuit/IMG_0232.jpg


Awesome ... are these the 405 or the 403?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thrifted an Orvis 3/2 (darted ) gold corduroy jacket that fits perfect - has a nice early label. Pics after I have it pressed. 

And the official last purchase of March (my wife hopes :icon_smile_wink is this BB 3/2 sack navy herringbone suit off eBay. If the measurements are correct there shouldn't be any alterations necessary - even has short sleeves for my stubby arms :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That is a beautiful sack suit. Great fabric.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Jovan, let's just hope the measurements are right.



I realize I just wrote that the above BB suit was my last purchase for the month, but I decided to hit a couple of thrifts today and struck trad gold.

Aside from a bespoke Chipp suit, the following is the pinnacle of suits for me. It's a Norman Hilton 3/2 charcoal flannel sack suit in unworn condition. It needs some minor tailoring, but the shoulders are perfect. The trousers don't have cuffs, but I may be about to squeeze out something over 1.5 if I'm lucky.


Vintage Towncraft Tweed overcoat from when Towncraft still made good stuff - perfect fit


Baracuta G4 (from the Thrift Exchange - thanks dizzyfan - perfect measurements and a great fit!)


Orvis gold corduroy 3/2 (darted) jacket (from the other day). Still haven't pressed it.


Three pairs of Bills (all in my size - one pair to be made into shorts) and one pair of Filson Tin Cloth pants (far left)


A very unusual Gant solid madras(!) casual shirt (sorry for the wetness of the shirt, I was air drying it). I didn't even know there was such a thing as solid colored madras. Note also the unusual third pocket on the right hand side of the picture.


Sero pinpoint (ecru) and Gitman Bros ocbd (white)


Saks Fifth Ave green desert boots (unknown maker) - much nicer than Clarks. Purchased last weekend.


Polo handmade tan wool herringbone self-tipped tie (thrifted)
Hanauer charcoal wool/silk bow (new)
Punto tan merino otc (new)
Marcoliani charcoal merino pinstripe (new)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

^
Great stuff!
very jealous


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

:aportnoy:for the Norman Hilton. Incredible find! At the thrifts, I'm lucky if I turn up a BB OCBD in the wrong size...


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

Quickly worked to acquire serviceable shoes at a discount to augment my work wardrobe:
A nice surprise if they're shell








Always wanted these vintage J&M Aristocrafts and now they're mine








A free gift from a fellow seller, Royal Tweed Premium Grade very soft and comfortable and they look great while wearing








Vintage Hanover Calf Tassels


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

That Norman Hilton is an incredible find.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats, Cards! That is a haul (and a great one).

The Hilton is a beaut (and I'm definitely jealous), but I'd take home a number of those things too if I found them in thrifts (the G4 and Towncraft are great).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cardinals: Don't worry if you can't get cuffs. Maybe it's not strictly "trad" but it's certainly correct.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^I agree. If you can't get cuffs out of that beauty, don't disparage. It's too beautiful to worry.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Norman Hilton - the compliments were happily accepted by the suit since it hasn't been admired for decades and is finally getting its accolades.

I measured last night and I could get just a hair under 1.5" cuffs, which is respectable if not ideal. I then did some reading online and have figured out how to add faux cuffs through some ingenious folding and internal hand sewing. It might take a bit of effort, but this suit needs nice big cuffs.

Regular cuffs









There's this style of faux cuffs









Or, this one.









(Credit to the gents at The Fedora Lounge for the pics)


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Possible March Shell Acquisition...*

Anyone in the market for a pair of new 9.5 D BB / Alden Shell Wingtips at a steal may want to check out this link...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

rbstc123: That may be something you want to post in the "Ebay Trad" thread.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60900


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jovan said:


> rbstc123: That may be something you want to post in the "Ebay Trad" thread.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60900


Thanks Jovan.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Super cool knit linen tie from Connemara. I think this is going to be fantastic with seersucker.



















I desperately need more light for my light box.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

^That's a great tie, Alan. Congrats!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> A very unusual Gant solid madras(!) casual shirt (sorry for the wetness of the shirt, I was air drying it). I didn't even know there was such a thing as solid colored madras. Note also the unusual third pocket on the right hand side of the picture.


Looks remarkably like old-school Banana Republic safari shirts from the 1980s--that extra pocket gives it away. Banana Republic once sold truly fabulous stuff--I have a made-in-England duster in large with a few small frays and wounds if anyone's interested. Deep breath, exhale, ahhh. Fabulous hot-weather garb.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Last pickup of march, on the 31st.... I've been looking for a raincoat all month, especially since it's been raining so much over the last two weeks. I wanted a full length tan trenchcoat.

Macys, strike one. JP Penny, strike two. Banana repub, (wife's suggestion) strike three. Nordstroms, strike 4. (australian rules baseball) Brooks brothers outlet, finally strike gold, a great coat.... for $500. No thanks, not at the outlet.

I'm driving home through Kittery ME (outlet area) for the last time on a regular basis, as my new job won't take me past there anymore, and just as I'm about to turn onto the highway, I spot a tiny sign that says "Barbour Factory Store"!

Executing a fast U-turn, I negotiate a path to the front door, an lo and behold, all the Barbour coats are either $50, $100, or $150. I picked up a nice Maclennan trench, brand new, for $150. It was a tussle between that one and a regular waxed coat with the pin and everything, but I have a waxed coat, and I don't want to deal with the maintenance.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just got in my McGregor Drizzler. It's not bad, but the sleeves are fuller than I imagined, more so than the body of the jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Alden #8 shell saddles (Ebay pic):


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Grenson Cap Toes*

Grenson for Barneys NY Captoes. "Benchmade in England." A tad too big at 12D - they'll go on the Exchange if insoles don't help.


----------

